# Attaching 6-8" top to 2X4 railing



## OliverD23 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm working on a mesquite bar top, and I'm trying to find some type of metal brackets to attach the 6-8" wide top to a 2x4" rail. What type of metal brackets are out there that I can use, or what would anyone suggest?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Hurricane straps made good fasteners.

Or any type of 90 degree metal piece.

George


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Why not screw thru the bottom of the 2X4 into the top?A picture would help.Metal brackets and furniture/bars just do not go together for me.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

My Home Depot carries a pretty extensive selection of Strong Ties back in the lumber section. Should be able to find something suitable there.
I'm kinda with mako1 on this though. Would be looking for something a little more elegant than a galvanized steel bracket.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

OliverD23 said:


> I'm working on a mesquite bar top, and I'm trying to find some type of metal brackets to attach the 6-8" wide top to a 2x4" rail. What type of metal brackets are out there that I can use, or what would anyone suggest?


If it doesn't need support just take aluminum bar off the rack at home depot and drill both ways for fastening. Two down in the center and two up on the edges to the bar.


----------

